# Replacement for original Radio



## FranknJan (Dec 18, 2007)

Hi everyone.
I want to replace the radio in my 2010 Fiat Autotrail. I know there are threads here which have covered various problems with the original fitment. I think Iv'e caused terminal damage to mine through fiddling.
I would like the replacement to have all the features of the original, ie.
radio, rear view camera, CD /DVD player, remote control and ability to watch freeview through the media pack. I would like the larger screen version but keep it to single DIN fitment. Iv'e seen some on Ebay. Has anyone had experience of these.
Thanks
Frank


----------



## ChaseTracker (Aug 22, 2012)

*New radio*

Hi Frank, Did you sort out a replacement for your radio etc?. I have a problem with my 2005 Tracker and might need a new one as the display is not very clear on the radio and it has a large black blob in it, pluss I cannot find out how to get the tv working, it did work at the dealers last week when I picked it up,this is my first MH.
Regards
John


----------



## FranknJan (Dec 18, 2007)

Hi John. Yes I did sort the radio. I fitted a pioneer double din system. This enabled me to continue to use the rear view camera, the built in tv monitor and all the other bells and whistles that the original radio was able to do. However the Pioneer system does it all much better. The radio reception is excellent using the original aerial.
Frank


----------



## ChaseTracker (Aug 22, 2012)

Hi Frank,
Glad you sorted out a new radio.What model Name/No is it ?.
With my radio I think I might need a new detachable front as the display is very faint but as I have only had the van for a short while we are still getting to grips with it. The radio is a Centurion as fitted by Autotrail in 2005 and today we have worked out how to get the tv working, using all 3 remotes.Had to down load a manual as the dealer did not have one.
John


----------



## FranknJan (Dec 18, 2007)

Hi John. Glad you sorted you're television system it can be very frustrating, I know from experience.
The radio I have fitted is a Pioneer AVH3300Bt and combined AVIC F220 Sat nav system. As I said before it's much better than the original system. It beats me why Autotrail, Who build pretty good spec motorhomes, seem to persist in fitting obscure entertainment systems.
Hope you enjoy your 'new' motorhome.
Frank


----------

